# Hello All



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd run 110v cooling fans. Same size as in your computer power supply.
Or if you have old ones that are 12v DC, run them off a 12v wall wart.
Have you considered wireless speakers?

DM


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

I would definitely use computer fans for your application. Two 120mm "silent" or low flow fans in an exhaust configuration should be adequate.

I would steer clear of wireless speakers. The sound quality is not all that great and you'll still need wires running for power.

Consider setting up your system in a 3.1 configuration. You'll get 90% of the experience and you won't have to run wires to sides or rears. And then you can say to the wife after she is wowed "Gee it would sound so much better if I could run wires through the wall and install the sides and rears..."


----------

